# Still Waiting for his Reg Papers



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

HI I was wondering I know they said it takes 4 weeks for me to get his ( Zeus )registered papers and it's been almost 2mos and still I have no pedigree papers ?. What do I do? , and they took the money too I was just wondering.....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

which papers? ADBA?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> which papers? ADBA?


yes I was just wondering it's past the weeks they are supposed to mail my copy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You need to call tomorrow and see what is going on it should not take that long.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Call and ask to speak to Heather or Kate.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ADBA 1-801-936-7513 sometimes the line could be busy but keep trying


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks guys I will do that tom


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Regarding ADBA papers....A few years ago, it took about a month or two, unless you paid the rush fee, then it was 2 weeks. Now with the young blood in there, the turnaround is about 3 weeks. They will come, just be patient.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Did you pay the rush fee? I know one time I didn't & it took me *5 mos *to get my papers back! No joke!! Ever since then I have paid the rush & got them back in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I just talk to adam bullok and he usualy takes care of me. I have noticed that it takes about 2 months with out a rush and exactly as long as it should take if you rush it


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yupp Adam and Heather are the best. And it does take a while for papers to come. One time it took 3 mo and another it took only 2 weeks with out the rush fee. Idk I think it depends on how busy they are. You find anything out?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have a registered kennel with them so we get the kennels rush, it usually takes about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

OK finally they said they just shipped my papers thanks guys I was just making sure no one has it LOL


----------

